

Wikimedia Foundation pledges support for a SOPA Initiative - bgentry
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:SOPA_initiative

======
bgentry
This is not the RfC from the other day. They have already pledged to do
whatever the community decides as a result of that RfC:

 _The Wikimedia Foundation is going to support whatever action the community
decides to take. The community has asked the Wikimedia Foundation to keep it
informed as events unfold: to that end, the Wikimedia Foundation will use this
page as a central place to post information._

